# Temple Fork Ground Squirrels



## simba (Dec 31, 2013)

What specifically are the ground squirrels you see all in the sage around the stream in temple fork? Are they in the list of animals on this page for which a certificate of registration is required? Is not certificate required? Or, are they protected?

http://wildlife.utah.gov/rules-regulations/953-r657-19--taking-nongame-mammals.html

Are they chipmunks or something else. I just saw a bunch scurrying around last weekend but didn't get a good look at them. I'm wondering if I can practice on them with my recurve during the off-season.

Thanks!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Solid color? Little bigger than a pine squirrel? What everyone calls a "squeaker"? 

Prolly Richardson's Ground Squirrel. 

Need a recipe?

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A picture would really help.

But if they are what I think they are I have always called them a pot gut. Others call them a Wyoming ground squirrel. Everyone has a different name for them


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> A picture would really help.
> 
> But if they are what I think they are I have always called them a pot gut. Others call them a Wyoming ground squirrel. Everyone has a different name for them


Yeah, that's better. Richardson is too far north of Temple Fork.

Squeaker, we call it the Wyoming State Bird.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

Richardson ground squirrel more likely in Montana and the Dakotas
Native to the short grass prairies, Richardson's ground squirrel is found mainly in the northern states of the United States, such as North Dakota and Montana, and in Western Canada, such as southern Alberta and southern Saskatchewan.[2] The range of this animal expanded as forests were cleared to create farm land. They are not simply restricted to prairie; sometimes adapting to suburban environments, causing them to be seen as pests because of the burrows they dig. It is not unusual to find squirrels digging tunnels under the sidewalks and patios of urban homes.

more likely a Thompson ground squirrel. but if it has stripes and is small, its a reticulated ground squirrel and if it looks like those dangs rats that sing in the movie my grandkids like to irritate me with, its a golden mantled ground squirrel

the thompsons and the richardsons look very much alike.
goob - do they taste the same?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

My guess is pot gut/squeaker around there. I think you would need a bunch for soup. No idea how many for stew.
Judo points have entertained the kids for years.


----------



## simba (Dec 31, 2013)

So, they're legal?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> Richardson ground squirrel more likely in Montana and the Dakotas
> Native to the short grass prairies, Richardson's ground squirrel is found mainly in the northern states of the United States, such as North Dakota and Montana, and in Western Canada, such as southern Alberta and southern Saskatchewan.[2] The range of this animal expanded as forests were cleared to create farm land. They are not simply restricted to prairie; sometimes adapting to suburban environments, causing them to be seen as pests because of the burrows they dig. It is not unusual to find squirrels digging tunnels under the sidewalks and patios of urban homes.
> 
> more likely a Thompson ground squirrel. but if it has stripes and is small, its a reticulated ground squirrel and if it looks like those dangs rats that sing in the movie my grandkids like to irritate me with, its a golden mantled ground squirrel
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. Maybe I have Townsend's and Richardson's mixed up. Maybe I should look it up. 

I think there's dozens, perhaps millions, of squeaker species. I'm going with "pot gut" which is more popular in Utah than "squeaker"

When I get done cookin them they all taste like chicken. 

.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

simba said:


> So, they're legal?


Go for it!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

simba said:


> So, they're legal?


What do they look like?

.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

My bad. Sorry I offered the spotter. Appears I had a grandson that needed more.
Still get the binos. You're young get walking

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Wrong thread sorry. That is what I get for trying to do it on my phone


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Probably, without a picture, the Uinta Ground Squirrel


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

around northern utah, these are what we see:

https://www.nps.gov/yell/learn/nature/uinta-ground-squirrel.htm


----------

